# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Trouble filtering top 10 in pivot table

## ubludkisranye

Hi

I have a pivot table showing fruit sales and need to show the top 10.
This works with just the specific fruit, but if I try and include the overall type, e.g. apple, then the data is not filtered and the filter is disabled.
Can someone advise please? I've attached an example workbook.

----------


## rorya

The data is filtered, but you get the top 10 within each type.

----------


## ubludkisranye

Ok I see. How can I keep the top 10 overall and just display the type in the pivot table?

----------


## XLent

Have you tried adding Type as the 2nd Row label (rather than 1st) ?  With that setup, in terms of Design options, I would then be inclined to remove SubTotals, and show in Tabular format.

----------


## ubludkisranye

Yes that works.
Thank you both for your help.

----------

